# test



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

<img src = http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg>


Just take the spaces out between the beginning and ending brackets and remove the [ url ] [ /url ] tags and remember it is 
"img src" and not "img scr" ------


Andy


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

<img src = http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg>

I tried what you said, but it keeps putting the url & /url back in when I post it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try posting the script like this except remove the * and it should work. 

<*img src="http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234...77/41842726.jpg">


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

<img src="http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234...77/41842726.jpg">


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

No luck!


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

<img src = http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The URL address you are attempting to use has ... in it which tells me that is an abbreviation and not the total URL. Go to the web page and right lick and select properties. Copy and paste the URL address from there and try it. It should work that way.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Big dog right click on this picture and go to properties and copy the address come back here and try again. Just remember the only space is between img and src= thats the only space.
Jody


<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try posting the script like this except remove the * and it should work. 

<*img src="http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/3421877/41842726.jpg">


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Chief, I think you need the two " out of there also.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a standard cut and past formula that I have been using for all of my picture posts. Works for me.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2314554/37451649.jpg>


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I got it!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

YIPPIE!

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There ya go!!!


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

B D
I don't know if this is agood thing to admit or not but every time my wife sees that pic she thinks its me on that cub....... scarey aint it

Archie


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

It depends on whether she thinks you look like me or my grandson!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright Bigdog you got it figured out:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Driving lessons.:thumbsup:


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Weeeeell
I couldn't be the little guy he's much better looking than me
Archie


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

test


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I still do not understand why there's so much difference in how I think and how everyone who writes software thinks. Of all the people I've ever asked, photo professionals included, nobody can understand why anyone like Kodak would have a default size of "giant", when all of us want small to medium. 
I was so excited about finally finding a way to download Kodak Photo-share.......only to find out it's as unfriendly as my old program.
I guess I just don't speak computer.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

My Lawn Needs......


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2c319554-7420-53d2-4f5d-623c553a16b7&size=lg>


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

test

"<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2c319554-7420-53d2-4f5d-623c553a16b7&size=lg>"


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Now you have it Willie:thumbsup: So you had to brush hog first before you use you new tractor:question: 
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie,
Glad to see you got the picture posting issue cleared up.

By the way....cut you lawn :furious:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll tell you how pitiful it is. My wife found the Kodak camera program that's compatible with XP, and she downloaded it, Kodak EasyShare. I joined hpphoto so I could learn how to insert photos in messages. My wife somehow transfered 4 photos from EasyShare to hpphoto. You've seen 3 of those photos.
NOW, for the last 4 hours, we've been trying to transfer more photos from EasyShare to hpphoto, so that I can post more photos and e-mail some photos.
We can NOT figure out how to transfer photos, within the computer. The power to re-learn and recall is not with us today.
But, I'm happy to bring joy and happiness to gt5000, or at least I hope that's what I did. Obviously, I'm not as smart as he thinks I am


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Willie, go to the hpphoto site and log in. Click on "my albums" and then find the link that says "upload photos". Click that, and when the dialogue box comes up, click "browse" to find the photos on your harddrive. Select the photo, and click "OK". Repeat from "browse" on for each pic.

HTH, and disreguard if that isn't what you meant.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

<img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=26666349-317b-7f1b-2c26-87f32970c3cb&size=lg>

Thanks Parts-Man,
I was side-tracked in a couple of places. I had it in my mind that "upload" referred to "from computer up to the internet", and in this case it means "all internal transfer".
Also, since I have photos scattered all over the place(in C drive), different files, different titles; I had a hard time finding them.
But, what I didn't have down "pat.." is the fact that whatever file you're looking for has to finally appear in the hpphoto "browse" window as pictures, so that you can click(meaning select) on THAT particular picture. Then, of course the buttons you click on are never named something that I can readily determine what it is. For illiterates, the button should be named "enter", or "transfer", or "send".

BTW the trailer is my tractor hauler that I built. It has full torsilastic suspension and surge brakes. It tilts, making it handy to load stuff on it, and to haul and dump/spread sand or gravel, or whatever. The tailgate/ramp slips right off.
Thanks again.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie,

"Upload" does indeed mean moving a copy of something, your picture, etc. UP to a server, in most home applications, on the internet. 

Conversely, "Download" means moving a copy of something, patches, drivers, photos, programs etc., from a server, again mostly on the internet, DOWN to your computer. I say mostly because in companies the server could be located at the company and you would go through your company network.

You "move" things, like photos, to/from folders or albums "within" your computer or, for example, to/from albums "within" your internet program like hpphoto.com. "Moving" can mean moving the original item or moving a copy of the item, depending on how you do it. Either way, it's "moving".

You might try doing a search/find on your hard drive for documents that end in ".jpg" and/or "jpeg" and your photos should appear in the search/find window. Then just move/copy them to your photo folder.

I believe these are the most common meanings.

Good luck.

Greg


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Greg,
That's exactly my point. People who write these programs are not only lacking in common sense, but they don't even follow their own rules. But, they're probably more successful than I am. I've dealt with a few of them, all of them were less normal than I. Since it does no good to complain, I simply have to learn how to use this equipment. It's kinda strange that it takes this type of motivation to force me to learn.
I appreciate all the help I can get.
Thanks.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Willie,
Good definitions and advice from Greg. Let me also add that you might want to save everything you download to your "desktop". From there you can move the new downloaded files to specific places. I know that is an extra step compared to choosing a file right then at the time of the download, but I find that moving them from desktop helps me remember where I put them, and also allows me to create a new folder or location if needed. (ex. Tractors>GT's>*Dash mods*


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Willie, glad it worked out for ya! I use HPphoto too, and it took me a couple of tries to get it figured. 

That's a sharp looking trailer!! Nice job!:thumbsup:


----------

